# New TV. New Audio Outputs?



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I purchased a new TV last week and all is well except for the connecting of my analog stereo receiver. 
My stereo/amp/reciever only has RCA input connections. Red and white.
I only have two audio output options from the TV. Optical audio out or HDMI (ARC).

Okay, so I know I need an adapter for each output. 
I have found adapters for both outputs, but I am having trouble picking one over the other. I guess my main question_* is one better than the other*_? Does price indicate quality?
If you do have preference, can you suggest an adapter for me?

I may buy a sound bar? Not sure I will need it with my stereo amp? 
I understand they have HDMI (ARC) or Optical inputs ready to use? I understand some may have RCA ports like my stereo amp?

My second consideration is adding another audio output for another RCA input.
Note: I have two cables that split from one RCA to two RCA. This was so I could add a bluetooth device on my old TV.
Is it advisable to connect two audio inputs to one adapter?

Thanks.....John V


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Something like this might work for you.
https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=6884


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Dave thanks.
I saw similar today while doing some checking. Is that an optical input adapter? Could not tell and I have never used an optical input/output cable in my life.

Do you know anything about HDMI (ARC) audio outputs. My TV has one.
Looks like it would be HDMI (ARC) out to adapter, then RCA to stereo amp. I saw them as well and know nothing about it either.

Thanks again.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

One problem with these items is that you will only get two channel stereo, same issue can arise when going from TV output to AVR,

You do want surround sound don't you?

*Best bets:*

1. Use the analog output from your source component to the AVR, and the HDMI to your display if possible (you may get some audio delay this way though).

2. Upgrade your AVR and route HDMI through it


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> One problem with these items is that you will only get two channel stereo, same issue can arise when going from TV output to AVR,
> 
> You do want surround sound don't you?
> 
> ...


Good point, but the OP didn't mention multichannel sound so I assumed stereo audio is what he was after. HDMI combines audio and video and offers the best audio fidelity, with the capability of passing Dolby TruHD, but optical is also really good. 

If you consider upgrading your AVR, as ktkelly suggested, check out Accessoriesforless.com for some great deals.
https://www.accessories4less.com/ma.../receivers-amps/home-theater-receivers/1.html

And to answer your question, yes, that is a digital coaxial / optical adaptor. You mentioned having optical output on the TV so this would allow you to run a cable from the optical output to the adapter input, then connect a pair of RCA cables to your receiver. Looks like that particular model is out of stock though.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

+1 on a new AVR. 

Once you watch a movie in real surround sound, you will wonder why you waited so long to get it. For the best experience, make sure the surround sound speakers are matching.

One of the first movies I played after setting up my surround sound was Saving Private Ryan. The immersion experience was so great that by the time opening scene with the D-Day landing had finished, "I" was tired.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

My avr has no hdmi, it must be 15 years old by now. But I have a bunch of optical inputs, you don't have one? If not then upgrading might be the thing to do. Optical can handle at least 5.1. I don't see much offered beyond that anyway.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

JasperST said:


> My avr has no hdmi, it must be 15 years old by now. But I have a bunch of optical inputs, you don't have one? If not then upgrading might be the thing to do. Optical can handle at least 5.1. I don't see much offered beyond that anyway.



While it's true that most older AVR's will have optical inputs, there is still the issue of if you go from the display, rather than from the source, you will not generally get anything other than two channel.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

ktkelly said:


> While it's true that most older AVR's will have optical inputs, there is still the issue of if you go from the display, rather than from the source, you will not generally get anything other than two channel.


I thought if 5.1 went into the display it would send it back out. That isn't true? I just do streaming so very little is 5.1 for me.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

A major advantage of a modern AVR is that most if not all now come with both input and output HDMI interface. This negates the need for any cables other that 1 HDMI for each device to the receiver and one from the receiver to the television. This makes cable management a whole lot easier.

The only caveat to this is if you have a device that is not HDMI capable…, like an older DVD player, VCR, Sega Genesis or Nintendo NES (for the nostalgic types).


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I do not want surround sound. I find it irritating unless I'm listening to music.
We use the TV speakers 99% of the time.
It is now and again (after drinking) I want to rock out loud on my receiver/amp. It has surround sound built in, if I want to use that. It also has connections for a center speaker. Never used it. 
I watch live concerts and DVD's. *From DVD and from Directv DVR recordings*. So the TV is where I need the source.
The amp is over 20 years old. But it sounds fantastic and it can blow the roof off this house. Good thing I live way out in the country!
So unless we have another suggestion it looks like I will need.

1) Optical audio cable.
2) Adapter/Coverter (optical in - RCA out) 
3) RCA cables. Red and White. (I already have more than I need) I have so many different cables stored away. Many adapter cables as well.

I had to pull off the sound as I am having TV/satelight issues since I got the new TV.
We thought it was the TV, but for now it looks like its the Directv receiver.
We lose input signal. Tried three new HDMI cables and have moved the HDMI input to all four available ports with no success.
Directv is coming on Monday and the TV can be returned until Jan 14.

I might even take the TV back anyway as our old TV had a better picture.
I'm certain I will be back once the signal input issue is resolved. 
Thanks again Gents!

Oh...whats AVR?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

AVR - *A*udio-*V*ideo *R*eceiver


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DIRI6I/?tag=hotoge-20


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

JasperST said:


> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005DIRI6I/?tag=hotoge-20


How would that work? I have only three audio output options from the TV.
Headphone out, Optical out and HDMI ARC.
The TV manual says the headphone out is for headphone and surround sound system. (Drawing of the connections for the back of TV)

I bought a 3.5mm male plug to two red and white RCA male plug adapter cable and it sounded horrible. It also turns off TV sound.
I reverted back to using the RCA outputs on the Directv box and it sounds great.
I am thinking my only option left is to use the optical sound output from the TV to a converter to RCA red and white?

Note: The LG TV was the problem with input loss. We finally narrowed it down after Directv came out.
Bought a new TV and problem solved. Weird for sure. But cannot argue with the results.


----------



## JasperST (Sep 7, 2012)

J. V. said:


> I am thinking my only option left is to use the optical sound output from the TV to a converter to RCA red and white?


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

JasperST said:


> J. V. said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking my only option left is to use the optical sound output from the TV to a converter to RCA red and white?
> ...


----------

